# What is FK1000p ?



## ShineQuest (Apr 12, 2006)

*FK1000p Query*

Sorry for the daft sounding question but been searching threads but cannot identify the product. Thanks.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

A hard wax sealant...

Goes on like a wax but protects like a sealant.

Confused yet?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

ShineQuest said:


> Sorry for the daft sounding question but been searching threads but cannot identify the product. Thanks.


Here it is....

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_402.html

:thumb:


----------



## ShineQuest (Apr 12, 2006)

I do like the sound of hard wearing but prefer the warmer look of Carnauba based waxes. Therefore, will placing a carnauba based product followed by FK1000 help?

Thanks.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Lay down X2 FK1000P, then top with your fave 'nauba wax :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

You could try the Finish Kare 2685 Carnauba pink wax which is esentially the same as 1000p but using carnauba instead of synthetic polymers


----------



## ShineQuest (Apr 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> You could try the Finish Kare 2685 Carnauba pink wax which is esentially the same as 1000p but using carnauba instead of synthetic polymers


Lasts just as long on the car??


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ShineQuest said:


> Lasts just as long on the car??


Not as long as far as I'm aware but supposed to be pretty good

try a search on the number


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=119071&highlight=2685

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98650&highlight=2685


----------



## ShineQuest (Apr 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Not as long as far as I'm aware but supposed to be pretty good
> 
> try a search on the number


Thanks. I have some Collinite and that stuff sounds like a very close product


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

ShineQuest said:


> Sorry for the daft sounding question but been searching threads but cannot identify the product. Thanks.


buy and apply.... that's all you need to know!!! :thumb:

it's great stuff, you NEED some!!


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I have just bought some. Can I put canuba wax on top of it??.


----------



## ShineQuest (Apr 12, 2006)

Dave^ said:


> it's great stuff, you NEED some!!


Don't say that! There is a lot of great stuff on this forum. At this rate, I will need a large garage just to house it all :lol:


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

ShineQuest said:


> Don't say that! There is a lot of great stuff on this forum. At this rate, I will need a large garage just to house it all :lol:


I know what you mean. I started with a small amount of producys. Now I have loads of "stock" to use up.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

hahah!!

we're all the same!!!

start out with a mitt, a drying towel, or an extra bucket....

next thing you know you're out on your ass with a truck load of '**** for the car' looking at divorce papers! :lol:


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

A Damn good sealant! I can't live without it! Get it bought!!


----------



## robbie_d (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm very tempted, so much stuff I need to try/buy...


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

You know those t-shirts that you see terrible chav mothers have bought their screamers, says something along the lines of "so many boys(girls) so little time" I think we need a DW equivalent "so many products" etc


----------



## ShineQuest (Apr 12, 2006)

This product is on my radar but I think I will hold off until autumn for the winter cover.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

vectra ed said:


> I have just bought some. Can I put canuba wax on top of it??.


waste of time. looks great and lasts plenty long enough by its self:thumb:


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

I honestly dont know why you would want to top FK1000p with anything apart from say Z8. It looks ace!


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

ShineQuest said:


> Sorry for the daft sounding question but been searching threads but cannot identify the product. Thanks.


I am not a detailing Guru by any means, far from it, but i do know........

FK1000P = The dogs Gonads

And something every car cleaning nutter should have


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

mine's arrived, just waiting till tonight/tomorrow morning when the suns gone in to give it a go!!:thumb: I'm going the foam/wash/clay/wash/srp then the FK1000p, finishing with that lovely smelling Z8 how does that sound please??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> mine's arrived, just waiting till tonight/tomorrow morning when the suns gone in to give it a go!!:thumb: I'm going the foam/wash/clay/wash/srp then the FK1000p, finishing with that lovely smelling Z8 how does that sound please??


spot on:thumb: (just don't drink the Z8:lol


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE (May 6, 2009)

I'm an amateur on here but quite enthusiastic.

I've Been experimenting on my steel grey scooby and was wondering what benefits, if any, using FK1000p would bring. 
So far the best combo for shine I've found is washed with Megs gold class, polished with AG SRP, waxed with Dodo SN and finally sealed with Optiseal (which is a dream to use with brillaint results).

Would throwing in some FK1000psome where along the way bring any more of a shine out?

Thanks guys...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> spot on:thumb: (just don't drink the Z8:lol


spoil sport,

is it just me thats a bit odd/kinky in finding some of these products smell fantastic??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MK2VTR8VALVE said:


> I'm an amateur on here but quite enthusiastic.
> 
> I've Been experimenting on my steel grey scooby and was wondering what benefits, if any, using FK1000p would bring.
> So far the best combo for shine I've found is washed with Megs gold class, polished with AG SRP, waxed with Dodo SN and finally sealed with Optiseal (which is a dream to use with brillaint results).
> ...


you can use it instead of SN, i probably won't look any different but i would more than likely last longer


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> spoil sport,
> 
> is it just me thats a bit odd/kinky in finding some of these products smell fantastic??


no its not just you, i love 'em too:lol:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Just tried this on the wifes alloys and they look great.
Taken off the car, treated with 1:10 APC, rinsed, sprayed with AG tar & bug, rinsed some bits done with AG SRP then finished with 2 coats of FK1000.
Looking forward to them needing cleaning to see if all my hard work was worth it and they just rinse off.


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

As I should be recieving some FK1000P in the post soon..... which applicator would be most effective? Cloth or pad and of which kind?

Note: I will be applying by hand 

Thanks!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mika_98 said:


> As I should be recieving some FK1000P in the post soon..... which applicator would be most effective? Cloth or pad and of which kind?
> 
> Note: I will be applying by hand
> 
> Thanks!


foam applicator, buff with plush MF cloths. i apply mine with german applicators or ultimate german applicators (same but different colours)


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

^ Thanks mate! :thumb: Sorry, but just another question... does this product have to be worked into the paintwork?

And by German applicator I guess you mean this one right? - http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,65,toView_594.html


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

do u need to use the ipa wipe down before you apply?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mika_98 said:


> ^ Thanks mate! :thumb: Sorry, but just another question... does this product have to be worked into the paintwork?
> 
> And by German applicator I guess you mean this one right? - http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,65,toView_594.html


thats the one, its not like a polish that needs 'working', more a wipe-on, wipe-off product. i apply two panels at a time (maksure its as thin as possible) and buff off


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

saxomad said:


> do u need to use the ipa wipe down before you apply?


only if your machine polishing


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

To answer the OPs original Q its ruddy brilliant.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

yep it's the dogs danglies i use 425 to top it off with makes my black car look so liquid


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I've had this for a few months, and thought it was ok, yesterday I bought a couple of the german applicators, and can now see what the fuss is about, it went on so easy compared to microfibre pads, or megs sponges, and now after 3 coats has built up a lovely deep glossy finish.

Go on, you know you want some! you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

APK said:


> I've had this for a few months, and thought it was ok, yesterday I bought a couple of the german applicators, and can now see what the fuss is about, it went on so easy compared to microfibre pads, or megs sponges, and now after 3 coats has built up a lovely deep glossy finish.
> 
> Go on, you know you want some! you won't be dissapointed.


yep, love the german applicators too. makes it easier to get a nice thin layer imo:thumb:


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> thats the one, its not like a polish that needs 'working', more a wipe-on, wipe-off product. i apply two panels at a time (maksure its as thin as possible) and buff off


Thanks again for the advice! 

After a good wash I'm going to apply SRP and then a coat or two of FK1000p. My question and slight concern is - after future washes, will I have to take the same steps as above? Will SRP strip the sealant/wax?

And will this shampoo be ok? http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,69,toView_226.html

Sorry for being a pain :$


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> yep, love the german applicators too. makes it easier to get a nice thin layer imo:thumb:


Hmm, german applicators.....now i need to get some of these!
wheres the best place to get them,without paying extortionate fees for postage?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

mika_98 said:


> Thanks again for the advice!
> 
> After a good wash I'm going to apply SRP and then a coat or two of FK1000p. My question and slight concern is - after future washes, will I have to take the same steps as above? Will SRP strip the sealant/wax?
> 
> ...


You wont need to SRP after every wash. SRP is a polish that would strip your 1000P.

Do it the one time, and after a wash you can either top up 1000P or use a good Quick Detailer to restore the slickness.

With SRP though, make sure that you really work it in, get the most out of it.
Small amounts and work it in with medium pressure for a minute or two.
It will provide you with a great base for 1000P to bond to.

Good luck


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

^ Thank you!! :thumb: I sure will work in that SRP well lol. Can't wait to give this a shot.

Thanks again : )


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I try and resist the forum hype, but this product really is as good as everyone says, so get some.


----------

